# Sears Mower engine cross



## miekkl (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi folks!  

I've got a couple of sears lawn mowers. I believe they have Tecumseh engines, but don't know which models. :freak: Any ideas to help me ID my engines?

Thanks for any help!

Miek :thumbsup: 

[email protected]


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

miekkl
This site will have the manual you need to cross reference the Sears brand to Tecumseh. It is located at the back of the manual.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------

